# New Guy needs advice



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Okay, not really the "new guy"; started racing H.O.s 40 years ago.

But I got out of it in about 1982 and just recently decided to get back into my first love. I bought some cars, bodies, chassis and the International Track.

Yesterday (Sunday, Oct. 20) I set up a small track and started running some cars. I need oil. I got out some of my old stuff (including a Super II) and they all need tuned and refurbished -- which is great, I love doing that stuff.

I know of some online sites to get parts (pickups, brushes, etc).

Do you have any strong recommendations of places, YAY *OR* NAY.

If you're not comfortable with talking negative about any places, you can PM me in complete confidence.

Meanwhile, I'll be ready to trade away about all my Magna Traction and G-Plus cars for either T-Jets or non-Magna Traction A/FX. I really don't like the fake traction.

Thanks, gang, and All The Best,

-- Don

P.S. My wife *wants* me to turn an extra bedroom into my "slot car room"!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome back Don--- Check out the Lucky Bob's website, he has everything you need.


----------



## N.H. Norman (Jan 19, 2004)

Got alot of parts from JAG hobbies when rebuilding my AFX cars.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome Don!! Here's a few places to check out. They're all great is most aspects, though there's a few problems to consider...

Road Race Replicas.. Search RRR_1 and it should be right on top. Great decals, decent replacement pieces for T Jet bodies, I hear their AFX sized wheels are good and run pretty true. The T Jet wheels are good for shelf queens, but true runners are hit and miss. Phil is a good guy to deal with (at least in my dealings with him). His low pro tires are great for Vincent Wheels wheels (see below). Phil also deals in Nurora, and sells Mustangs and Elcaminos that are pretty sweet.

Vincent Wheels.. search vincentwheels.de and it should be right there. Vincent makes a nice assortment of wheels, and also sells tires. The wheels are awesome, though made from a tad too soft material, so they don't always take to repeated removal. My faves are Fuchs, which are really a Porsche design, but I see tham as a close replacement for Cragar SS Mags. Close enough for me anyways!  Vincent's tires are urethane, and from what I've read are good if you only run them exclusively. You need a buildup on the track (from running them) for them to stick. They are slippery on sectional track at first. It's easier to run the RRR low profile tires on them instead, or even RRR regular tires.

BudsHO Cars... Search the same, should be easy to find. Bud's is a hobby store in NY, and deals mostly in newer AW stuff. He sells bodies, chassis and parts, and occasionally has track lots on the bay (when he breaks down sets). If you can put up with a lot of emails, sign up on his site and he'll email you sale codes. He does tend to send too many though..

There's are many, many more, but I'll give others a chance to post up. My advice is to bookmark/favorite the ones you like and build up a database of retailers. 

We have a few sellers here on the boards, and you'll find them as you make your way around. All of them are pretty decent, but I would be leery of a new seller with lower than 10 posts selling. They have no track record here, and may or may not be a scam. Not saying they are, but they haven't proven themselves. 

As far as Ebay is concerned, I would work into bidding slowly, and do your homework before pulling the trigger. Most of us late returners to the hobby have been burned at least once in the first 6 months of slotting and bidding! Make use of Ebay's "completed listings" to check values of cars sold (in green prices) and not sold (in red prices). Condition and rarity (even the color of the car makes a difference) will vary the value of a car. If in doubt, don't be afraid to ask!! We can tell a black Aurora T Jet Mustang from aJohnny Lightning/AW clone. There's quite a few copy cat cars so use caution when bidding!! ALSO, BEWARE OF TAN T JET BODIES!!!!! Looking at them the wrong way can make them explode into fragments of the car they used to be! :lol: Tan Aurora plastic for some reason is very brittle. So is the dark blue on some bodies. The 6 wheel Efl car and the blue Grand Am dragster are prime examples.


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Do I need to buy A/FX oil, or is there something else I can use???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

automatic Transmission Fluid
you can even get red that looks like original Aurora oil


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I like freejet oil. Nice and thin, has some teflon in it. http://www.lubeshop.mahorkc.com

There are lots of good upgrade wheels and tires out there. For skinny silicone tires on t-jets, RTHO and wizzard both make some good stuff. and I like RTHO's double flange wheels too, and JW's also makes some great wheels.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Al, does auto tranny fluid smell like Aurora Red when it gets hot in pancake chassis? Just wondering 'cos I reckon it's one of the best smells in the world!


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm curious; what silicone tires to get for those Vincent wheels?

Yes, Jisp ... LOVE that smell! Rev up a car, then pick it up and smell the bottom. We all do that, right? ... RIGHT????

I'm making a trip to Harbor Freight to get some inexpensive tools, vice, etc.

(Well, I DO have a vice -- Scotch!)

(And cigars)

Another: Where to get brass to make a scratch-built, tubular brass chassis?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll second Jags www.jaghobbies.com and I also use Buds www.budshocars.com I use Thunder Oil (because I got some free with a collection I purchased). For basic racing tires if you need a lot try Weird Jack's bag-o-blems on eBay. He sells under WEIRD_JACK


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

DonSchenck said:


> I'm curious; what silicone tires to get for those Vincent wheels?
> 
> Yes, Jisp ... LOVE that smell! Rev up a car, then pick it up and smell the bottom. We all do that, right? ... RIGHT????
> 
> ...



It depends on which wheels you're putting them on. For the largest wheels, any tires for AFX type tires will work. For the medium width wheels, I usually use RRR lo profile tires (the new compound ain't too bad, and you'll need a low profile tire to maintain a decent ride height). For the skinny Vincents, MEV (Mike Vitale aka MEVs Originals sells a really good skinny tire for Vincents. http://www.tjets.com/ He's reasonably priced, free shipping, and usually ships within a day or so. It's best to call him directly to make sure he has all of your order in stock. This way you can substitute a different style wheel if needed. 

I agree with tranny fluid for red oil. The stuff I bought (dextron 4 I believe) was on the thin side, so other types might work better.... Any well stocked hobby store should have brass rod and tube. Sometimes they'll have to special order odd (and really small) sizes if they don't stock much. Ebay is another place to get brass stock from, but you'll have to sort through sellers to find everything at one place to save on shipping...


----------



## tiaragam1 (Oct 29, 2007)

*re: Private Messages*

Don,

Check your Private Messages (PM) on this forum - located up near your first post to the far right.

tiaragam1 (aka Randy)


----------

